# I dont understand why ppl



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

The ppl around here DONT like goats milk soap at all!! It is weird. They only like is lotions and smelly jelly and liquid soap.. It was my first time to sell products yesterday with lotions. I sold bunch of lotions and some of smelly jelly that my daughter made them because she is trying to make money so she can buy lamancha goat. Bless her heart.

I am just tired of ppl made faces about goats milk soap. I am like UGH. Maybe I should quit making soaps. I dont know.. A lot of people want me do to farmers market and start selling stuff. I dont know if I should do this. I just need encouragement!! It just my baby is sick with fever and I am kinda over whelmed. A lot of people were asking for cheese. I cant sell them anyways becuz I dont have license. I dont know what should I do. I just need help with ideas and stuff.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh by the way I have never made liquid soap. I have hard time understand the directions. It dont make any sense. I wish it was basic for me to read one at a time and go thru 1 step by step. I need to learn how do this cuz ppl been asking for it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah, Holly, that's where salesmanship comes in! :biggrin

What venue were you selling at? That may have something to do with it. I've only sold at FM's. At our FM, people are looking for "good from the farm". Depending on where you were at, that might make a difference.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a "why goat milk soap is perfect for human skin" flyer I use.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

What is your sales script and approach and what objections do you need to overcome with your message to make your product appealing. Selling isn't so much about putting up a stand with product as it is identifying your customer profiles, their pain points, and communicating the benefits message for why your product provides value. If you are not 1) identifying customer profiles 2) Analyzing objections 3) Communicating positive messages about benefits and value, it might be time to revisit your sales plan.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

It is just weird. Becuz they asked me what it is. I told them it is homemade goat milk soap. You can smell the fragrance if you want to. I am happy to help. They said OH NO i dont want do that and made faces then took off. LOL I was like wow.. BUT they love goat milk lotion. I guess I am going to sell lotions then. Oh well. I just found out that my aunt didnt like the goat milk soap at first because she thought the milk will make the soap become spoiled rotton and will make her skin smell like rotton. I begged her to try it and NOW SHE LOVES IT and said it helps her psoriasis.. SHEESH! People have narrow mind. WOW.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Holly - The first thing I ask anyone who comes up to my table anywhere I'm selling my stuff is, "Have you ever tried goat milk products?" If they say no, then I continue the conversation by listing all the benefits . . . how gentle it is, non-drying, non-irritating, lasts longer than commercial soaps, etc. If they say yes, then I say something like, "Then you know how wonderful it is . . . " and go from there. Like Pav says, it's all about communication. If you have difficulty with verbal communication then put together a nice brochure or even a postcard and hand it to prospective customers with a small sample of your soap and see if that doesn't help. However, if your customer base is more interested in lotions than soaps, then you may need to focus your attention there. If your customers are interested in liquid soaps, there are many places where you can buy liquid soap base, add your own fragrances and package in your own containers.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Contrast/compare all of the following messages:


It's a bar of soap
It's a bar of natural soap
It's soap made by hand.
It's soap that's good for your skin
It's soap that has a great lather
It's soap we developed using natural ingredients to be gentle for sensitive skin while having great cleaning power.
Do you see how there is a difference among 1) no description 2) Description/feature 3) Description of benefit? Great sales anticipates the objection of the customer and then when you do the sales pitch, you state directly how the benefit/feature is exactly what the customer wants. So a customer has a prejudice about goat milk smell. You can say "It's natural soap that smells wonderful and leaves your skin soft". I have many different scents. What do you want to try? Most people prefer X scent or Y scent. Leaves them no option, and you already have overcome the objection. If you say "if you want to.. maybe smell?" it's so vague. Gives them a way out. If you go for the close and say do you want this or this, the mind has less of a chance to think there is a third option, and at least they give you a try.

Or use a brochure with all this if easier. Or focus on your money makers and find new markers for them.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

What is it? Is kind of a funny question. Does your soap look like soap? Is it molded in some way that makes it look like cheese or some other food item? Maybe they are mistaking it for something else when they first come up? I see there being two kinds of people in the world - people that appreciate good soap, and people who don't yet appreciate good soap.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for your input. It was my first time doing this at the booths. It turn out real well than I thought but it just turned my attention about the soaps issues. 

I have pretty molds like flower molds of soap and stuff. People is like ugh. LOL. Now I know what should I do next time. It was my very first time doing this at the booth. I am learning.. Thanks again.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Holly Govero said:


> I have pretty molds like flower molds of soap and stuff. People is like ugh. LOL.


That is very odd to me too Holly! I hope you have better luck next time!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I get people ask me all the time, "What do I do with it?" Uh, it's soap, wash with it!!!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

:lol My first year soaping I gave soap for the holidays. Everybody kind of turned their nose up. They didn't understand good soap can be a personal luxury. Then they all started buying me soap. :rofl Those that tried it and didn't just sit it out for display started asking for more.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Yah it is odd. Now I know what should I do and try to communicate better. It was a good experience thou.


----------

